# Palmetto Raceway in Summerville SC



## howell7 (Jul 18, 2011)

The track is up and running and is very fast and smooth for my first build. It uses Ultimate Racer 3.0 for lap counting and lane rotation with track call buttons for each driver. 32" TV for monitor hangs on the wall. Its very fast for a flexi car or 4.5" flexi and retro can ams. 1/24 hard bodys are very fun and the racing so far is close. Fastest lap time was with a box stock group 12 wing car for fun and it runs 1.8 seconds. Its faster on straights but the flexis run it around 2.3 seconds. It use a 12 volt car battery tucked away and over all track foot print ia 15x7. I still have to take care of the scenary but for now its been to much fun running on it. Lane spacing is 4" with a slight squeeze in the dog leg before going under the bridge. Elliptical routing was done with 7" to the wall in the corners to make sure the longer cars dont hit. Track lane length is right at 40'. Anybody in the area that wants to check it out let me know. Tell me what you guys think. 

Thanks Jason


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

Jason,

Did you race at J&M Hobbies on Dorchester Rd when it was open? Would definitely like to see and run on your track. I live on Carolina Dr in the city. Left you a message on SCI, Pm me so we can get together at some point in time. Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice looking track,i like it:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## howell7 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks hornet. Its my first go at it and I still cant believe I built it. 


Slotmanmoss. I will be calling and yes I raced there and I did race or started out in late 80s in Goose Creek and Creek bank Raceway. Then thay moved off of Remount Road. 


Id really like to get something started around here cause im looking at building a 4 lane dragstrip 1/8 mile length roughly and about a 100' lane length 6 laner this year too. And all 3 tracks will be 5 mins apart.

Jason


----------

